# Blocking or Barring Outgoing Calls From Landline



## djd (16 Oct 2006)

We wish to reduce our landline phone bill. The costs are driven by our "Teens" calling friends on their mobile phones from our landline. Is there a programmable phone on the market or "any other programmable device" thru which we can "selectively" decide which mobile phones can and which cannot be dialled from the landline?


----------



## colm (16 Oct 2006)

This can be done by simply calling your service provider


----------



## igora (16 Oct 2006)

Hi, 

I have one phone line which I solely use for incoming calls only. Call Eircom or your alternative provider and they will disable the dialling out facility.. There is a charge of about €3 per month though.  Nothing free in this world etc..


----------



## djd (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks for resp. However, the option to block all out-going calls is not exactly what we are looking for. We still wish to be able to use the phone for dial-out. We wish to be able to decide (maybe maintain a programmable list) which mobile numbers can be dialled e.g. If the number is not on a "list" then the number cannot be called if it begins "085/086/087". 

We presume that whilst the service provider can block all out-going calls or block some numbers, they would not provide the ability to flex the "list", so we assume the need for a programmable phone or device that sits between the phone and the line?

djd.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Oct 2006)

Simplest solution is to have Eircom block mobile and premium rate calls from your landline.  There is a charge for this, but it's much better than the rows over the bill.

You can use your own mobile to make mobile->mobile calls - or open a prepaid a/c (Swift or similar) for mobile calls for your own use.

Also consider utv - they have free calls to landlines after 6pm so children can get back into the habit of ringing their friends on the house phone - it's free as long as you are on the phone for less than an hour and you can hang up and dial the same number again once you get to 59 minutes!

I also got the Panasonic phones, so they could take the phone off upstairs and do their endless giggling in private!

After a horrendous £540 bill (yes really!) which I made them pay off themselves (took a year!), my average call cost per month is around €3.00.


----------

